# Thoughts--- Financial Adivising position opp...



## IanT (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright... so I was just contacted by "Modern Woodmen Fraternal Financial"
about the possibility of a financial advising position, I know nothing about financial advising, and relatively little about this company other than what ive read on google/wiki.... I cant find any "scam" reports (which is usually the first thing I look for after getting an offer for a job, just to see if its for real)... so it passed that check. 

I know its not neccessarily the industry I want to get into, I hate sales with a passion, but im good at it when i set my mind to it... and I am on unemployment so I cant really afford to be picky...plus this is the first annual position that Ive seen come my way....

supposedly it starts at $2 grand base/ month with comission... 

thoughts??

they want me to come in for an initial interview tomorrow....


----------



## sbp (Feb 8, 2010)

There is no harm in interviewing.... even if this is not the job you want, it can be great way to practice your interviewing skills.   Make sure you do your homework about the company, and have your questions for them lined up...they need to sell you on their company as much as  you need to sell your strengths to them!
Good luck if you decide to go thru with the interview!
Susan


----------



## dandelion (Feb 8, 2010)

If you know nothing about financial advising and they would be willing to interview you and potentially pay $2,000.  Doesn't that sound a little crazy.  Would you want someone like yourself with no professional knowledge, managing your beloved grandparents small nest egg for example?

Seems to reek of scam.


----------



## IanT (Feb 9, 2010)

dandelion said:
			
		

> If you know nothing about financial advising and they would be willing to interview you and potentially pay $2,000.  Doesn't that sound a little crazy.  Would you want someone like yourself with no professional knowledge, managing your beloved grandparents small nest egg for example?
> 
> Seems to reek of scam.



SCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM ALERT!!

you were right ...

I couldnt WAIT to get out of that interview... sorry but im not selling things to friends/relatives unless they explicitly ask for them..


----------



## dandelion (Feb 9, 2010)

If you ever have an interest in financial products, a good place to start is obtaining your Series 6 license which enables those new to the world of finance to sell life insurance and annuity products.

Sorry it was a scam.


----------



## IanT (Feb 9, 2010)

lol no worries... I figured the interview couldnt hurt... the financial industry isnt exactly the industry i d like to get into... im more into health/ public and social service.... 

a credit union did call me for a telephone interview today though... so thats kinda cool...


----------

